# Let's see your reloading bench



## wolfkiller (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is mine


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that's a dandy Wolfkiller, quite a piece of bone on your desk as well....welcome!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I can only wish, nice.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Damn fine setup! There may be some jealousy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont want to put a damper on this but there are some other threads on this. Couldnt fin the other one that shows mine. Will try and get a pic today.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12836-reloading-bench/?hl=reloading%20bench

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/19079-new-reloading-bench/?hl=reloading+bench


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, here is mine. Not nearly as nice or neat as yours but it gets the job done, lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

My desk is way too messy to show a picture.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

wolfkiller said:


> Here is mine


Wolfkiller brings a gun to a knife fight. Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Man, those benches are nice. I started out with this simple garage type cabinet set-up.









But after a few years of reloading and moving into a new home I got a better set-up.









A little more comfortable and a lot more space.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> My desk is way too messy to show a picture.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


Me too !


----------



## KrazyKowboy (Oct 23, 2012)

Been a bit since it has been torn down and clean but here's the most recent.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have a room that big in the house, they're all nice.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's mine. 16' long all built from scratch. 2x4 framing underneath a 1" plywood top that I then put 1/8" masonite on top of that for a.finished surface. Took me a couple weekends and afew nites in between to build. 



Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And a window ! Nice ! You done a nice job !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

messy but it's mine


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

KrazyKowboy said:


> Been a bit since it has been torn down and clean but here's the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Crown bags for dust covers !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mines just an empty bench right now as everything but the presses are boxed for the move.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Mines just an empty bench right now as everything but the presses are boxed for the move.


Egads, you're temporarily down!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, but I have a stockpile for all but the latest acquisitions. I have ammo in their calibers for others I have but it isn't optimized for those particular guns. My handgun press is still set up and capable. I'm just down to bare bones, all the manuals are packed (I have the info for regularly loaded handguns written down)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow guy's... I am embarrassed to show mine, plus we just had new cabinets installed in the garage... It's a mess ????.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The only photo I have of it remotely clean is an older one without all the presses mounted and set up, but here it is anyways. It's 16' long the wife gets the last three feet for her craft stuff till I build her her own spot.

I also have another 5 foot bench in the other side of the room for powder handling. I use it mostly for load development and weighing all powder charges, sorting bullets, brass prep that kind of thing. The main bench is just for actual loading.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! Gotta love Dillon Precision !


----------



## arizona98tj (Dec 24, 2016)

Built a new house a year ago....got a corner of the basement for gun stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum !

Nice corner ! Are you in AZ ? And lets see that Jeep.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

At least you have a corner, looking real good, welcome to PT.


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

Here is mine. I just love my door. LOL





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, need some stuff on the door shelves.


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

hassell said:


> Looking good, need some stuff on the door shelves.


There is, that was just an old picture. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper (Oct 1, 2016)

This is my Man cave/reloading area.


----------



## Viper (Oct 1, 2016)

alphasig said:


> Here is mine. I just love my door. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really a cool idea!! Great Job!


----------

